# comparison of trigger on M&P PRO model vs. trigger of the SA XD(m) series pistols



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

I am looking for thoughts from persons who my have first hand use of the triggers on both the M&P PRO model vs. the triggers on the Springfield XD(m) series pistols.

Which, IYO, has the better trigger out of the box ?

Thanks.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Out of the box is a meaningless measure. If you haven't cleaned it yet you can develop a variety of misleading opinions.

Both have usable triggers but each unit will be different.

For me the question is not which is best out of the box but which is easiest to obtain an excellent trigger for.

Answer is M&P. Install the Apex Tactical Sear and Safety Plunger and you will have an excellent trigger that XD's can't match.

tumbleweed


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

TOF said:


> Out of the box is a meaningless measure. If you haven't cleaned it yet you can develop a variety of misleading opinions.
> 
> Both have usable triggers but each unit will be different.
> 
> ...


Tumbleweed:

Can you tell me if Smith & Wesson has a custom shop that can/will do a custom/competition trigger job on their gun like the SA custom shop will do on the XD(m) series pistols - I would imagine that they do but when I look on the S &W website, I can not seem to find anything that leads to custom shop info ?

Thanks.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Go to the performance center. Their trigger work is not as effective as the Apex Parts and more expensive.


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

TOF said:


> Go to the performance center. Their trigger work is not as effective as the Apex Parts and more expensive.


Can you tell me if this Apex Parts is something that can greatly reduce or completely eliminate the pre-travel/takeup/creep on the M&P Pro trigger or does this just reduce the pull weight of the trigger ?

I like a trigger on a gun that does not have any pre-travel to it. I want to set my finger on the trigger and then when I put the correct amount of poundage on it, I want the gun to fire.

Thanks.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You will not get that with either XD or M&P. The apex parts allow me to smoothly take out slack which is when the drop safety is deactivated then hit a minor wall at which point additional pressure generates a very crisp break.The take up can be reduced but not eliminated.

The drop safety plunger on both guns requires trigger bar motion to deactivate the drop safety precluding the function you desire.

They are not 1911 triggers but they don't have to be to function quite nicely.


----------

